# Ordner freigeben mit Passwortabfrage



## Stopp (2. Juli 2004)

BS: Win_XP_Pro_SP1
Freigabe unter NTFS

Also ich wollte auf mein PC1 z.B. zwei Ordner frei geben.
Wenn ich von PC2 oder 3  zugreifen möchte, dann soll der eine Ordner davon eine Passwort abfrage verlangen, wenn darauf zugegriffen wird.

Die Einfache Dateifreigabe ist deakiviert, so das ich zugriffsrechte erteilen kann.
Jedoch finde ich keine Option wo man einstellen kann, das es eine PW abfrage verlangt.
Ist das möglich?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Versuchs mal in der Computer-Verwaltung. Dort findest du Einstellungen wo du die Sicherheitsrichtlinien bearbeiten kannst. Vielleicht wirst du dort fündig.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## dAmIsTa (2. Juli 2004)

soweit ich weiss kann man die ordner nicht PW schützen. Du kannst aber eine gruppe anlegen wo die beiden user drin sind und kannst denen den zugriff erteilen. Sollte recht unproblematisch gehen wenn du XP Pro hast.


----------



## Stopp (2. Juli 2004)

ich danke euch, werde es morgen mal testen


----------



## Stopp (3. Juli 2004)

Habe heute mal folgendes getestet:
Unter Computerverw. - Gruppen eine neue Gruppe hinzugefügt.
Name Netzwerk und dann z.B mein Namen XY. (Netzwerk_XY)
Mein PC ist PW geschützt. Anmeldungsname XY.

Einen Ordner mit folgender Berechtigung freigeschaltet: Authentifizierte Benutzer mit Lesezugriff.
Auf jedem PC musste ich dann einen neuen Benutzer anlegen mit Name XY um auf den jeweiligen Ordner zugreifen zu können.
Das habe ich herausgefunden.
Wenn jetzt aber mein Bruder so schlau ist und sich auch den gleichen Namen XY auf seinem PC erstellt, hat auch er zugriff drauf.
Kann man das noch weiter einschränken?


> Du kannst aber eine gruppe anlegen wo die beiden user drin sind und kannst denen den zugriff erteilen.


Genau diese Einstellung habe ich nicht finden können.
Kann mir jemand dazu noch ein paar details geben, wenn das geht?


----------



## dAmIsTa (3. Juli 2004)

hast du Windows XP Home oder Prof?

Du kannst dies unter dem Benutzermanagement machen.

Also Start-->Systemsteuerung-->Benutzerkonten-->Registerkarte Erweitert-->dann unter "Erweiterte Benutzerverwaltung" auf Erweitert klicken.
Es öffnet sich nun ein Fenster in der 2 Gruppen sind. Benutzer und Gruppen. Unter Gruppen kannst du die dann anlegen und auch direkt die benutzerkonten zuweisen.


----------



## Stopp (4. Juli 2004)

Habe die Pro Version.


> -->Registerkarte Erweitert-


diese Einstellung ist bei mir nicht sichtbar.
Ist das evt eine versteckte Option die noch aktiviert werden muss?
Ich kann Konto ändern, neues Kto erstellen, art der Benutzeranmeldung ändern.


----------

